# Winter coat suggestions?



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Last year I was so unprepared that I didn't even own a winter coat or jacket. I had a hoodie or thin little sweater I'd wear and I'd run from my car into work or the house real quick. Obviously now that I'm older and wiser (haha!) I see how stupid that was and how lucky I've been.

I want to go buy myself a nice winter coat today since I have the day off work and was hoping for some suggestions. Preferably something that wouldn't make me stand out and yet would offer as much protection as possible against the elements if I have to trek home from work or somewhere. I may have to order it online since the nearest set of "shopping" areas are at least 40 mins away.

Thanks!


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

I couldn't find my jacket on ebay, but this one is kinda like it. The one I favor is slimmer, has a hood, and fitted. It's perfect for warmth while looking tidy. You look like you're on the smaller side like me. Big bulky coats look ridiculous on me, I prefer something warm but fitted. A hood is important for when the kids have early practice and I forget to grab a hat on the way out the door at 6 a.m.

Women Columbia No Fallin Down Coat Winter Jacket Black Large L | eBay


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I had gone to cold weather survival school in Washington state many years ago. The most important thing was to layer your clothing. So I'm going to recommend a loose fitting parka like these.

Military Vintage Jackets/Coats N3-B & Military Clothing

You can wear a sweatshirt, sweater, jacket, etc underneath it. Main thing a parka does is keep the wind off you.


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> I had gone to cold weather survival school in Washington state many years ago. The most important thing was to layer your clothing. So I'm going to recommend a loose fitting parka like these. Main thing a parka does is keep the wind off you.


I totally agree with you for practical purposes. When I go hunting, a huge camouflage parka with layers of clothing underneath is standard. When going out with the family for a shopping trip, a fitted down parka is still warm while looking somewhat stylish. I may be a prepper/hunter/survivalist, but I want to look good when it's feasible.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Most places its not the cold that will take its toll on you but the wind chill. And that is where a parka really makes a difference. And you can wear a jacket or coat under a parka.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Trash bags and newspaper.... oh wait.. 

Parka's are great! If you want ones with more insulation look for something with a removable liner. Light snowboarding/skiing jackets are great for function and fit. Also as mentioned above is military spec gear.... I would stay away from the camo patterns; but some of the spec inspired gear (5.11, oakley, etc) make some great jackets that not only are functional but also look nice and you want feel like a hunter at a black tie event when you go out.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I have worn Carhartt coats for years for normal Winter wear and work.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It gets pretty cold up here in WV, ( up from S. Carolina that is ) I always like multiple layers as opposed to one big coat for comfort. A nice warm hoodie under a weather resistant jacket or light coat always worked pretty good for me. I just never liked big bulky coats.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I usually just wear an uninsulated leather jacket to break the wind. Underneath I might wear a sweater in varying thicknesses depending my need for insulation.

I will take a lot of grief for this, but I am not a fan of Gore-tex. I had one Gore-tex jacket and hated it. Most preppers love it; I am not one of those. It is just an "Inor thing".


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

For really cold, don't forget the hat. Mittens keep fingers warmer then gloves.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I will recommend carhartt as well. Tough as nails and warm. I think they have an updated line of coats for women now. But you might get viewed as a country girl if you wear one.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> But you might get viewed as a country girl if you wear one.


Too late lol.

Thanks for all the suggestions. Going to do some shopping around.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

It wasn't cheap, but I decided I needed a new winter parka. Got this in a few weeks back:

5.11 Tactical Concealed Carry Aggressor Parka | Official 5.11 Site

It is so versatile it cannot be fully appreciated until you have it in your hands. The outer shell is waterproof. The inner lining is removable to make a lighter jacket if you want. The way it all comes up around your neck means you don't need a separate neck gaiter in the bitter cold.
This thing is also made for concealed weapons. The nice thing about it is that it doesn't look "tactical". Just looks like a winter coat.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

A dry-as-a-bone

Drizabone Riding Coat - Traditional Brown Australian Gear Online Store

Opps you yanks actually get this magical substance called snow  (PS its a great heavy jacket by the way)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A few years ago at cabelas I picked up a parka that was regularly $300.00 for about $99 just after thier black Friday sale. It is red with a hood and a zip out under layer.

I think the carhartt stuff looks like it will hold moisture so I stay away from that stuff.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

We have had different parkas,living in Washington state now upper Michigan,we have settled on several different jackets/parkas/combos.Carhartt jackets are decent but,they have no drawstrings down low where they are needed and,need layering for sure.we have several and really,they are not that warm,we wear ours till the temp gets to about 30.F.then we go to our winter jackets.like a Columbia insulated nylon shell combo with a lighter jacket inside or with a polar fleece inside like a Bugaboo jacket.I really like my Columbia that I got some 15 years ago and wear a Northface heavy polar fleece jacket underneath with a thermal shirt and a tee shirt underneath.that way I can zip and un-zip to cool and warm up.I always wear a good watch cap(beanie) and fleece mittens and,face protection like a Shemagh or fleece face protector you can sew up one from some fleece from an old jacket from goodwill in a matter of minutes.you must keep your head,hands and face warm.in the colder northern areas like where a lot of us live you can get frostbitten real fast when its hella cold and there is a stiff wind a-blowin.we had N-3b parkas and to about 30.F they are warm but,you must layer them as they are a flying parka,OK for a plane but,in a wind outside are not that great.we recently put my wifes un-issued,original golden fleece N-3b on craigslist and didn't even get a bite.Northface makes some good jackets but stay away from the fur lined large N-3b knockoff parka,they have upper sleeves that are not that well insulated and your arms get cold in a stiff cold wind.I got one a while back and was not pleased and ended up selling it.whatever jacket/parka you pick out,read all the reviews you can about carefully and shop wisely, because you do not want to buy something that will not keep you as warm as you want.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me I have to get the sleeves shortened on an XL Navy P-coat I found last year.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I wear layered Carhartt coat with hood. Underneath I wear whatever the temp dictates. I can put a really heavy hoodie underneath and it's good to between 20 and 30 below. No wind gets through and while rain doesn'doesn't roll off any more, I've never had it get wet inside.

The only issue I have is some cuff wear after 5 or 6 years.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> A dry-as-a-bone
> 
> Drizabone Riding Coat - Traditional Brown Australian Gear Online Store
> 
> Opps you yanks actually get this magical substance called snow  (PS its a great heavy jacket by the way)


Inor and I each have a duster. I really can't comment on what kind of jacket/coat to get since I have a couple inherited when my mother passed, a couple that I got for cheap at rummage sales and a couple Inor bought me. Everyday errand wear is a leather jacket or the sheepskin lined jacket. Have a down long coat for colder nice wear. I have a couple of Columbia down jackets with liners. My big issue each winter is getting decent gloves (have lots of mittens) since ladies gloves suck in craftsmanship and durability. I generally have to get men's gloves.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Carhartt is hard to beat several different levels of insulation


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I never even thought about hats or gloves so thank you for that advice too. Where I'm at we don't get particularly harsh winters. We had a couple inches and some ice last year and the world pretty much closed down from it. Even then I was woefully under-dressed. I'm going to do better this year though. I'm going to have the winter clothes and be prepared and just hope I don't need them cause I hate the cold!! I may not have been born here but I'm a Carolina girl at heart cause it's always been flip flops and tank tops all year long for me.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a good leather bomber jacket. I've had the same one now for ten years, and it's held up to the abuse of winters, hard work and still keeps me plenty warm during harsh winters. I usually wear an extra layer if it gets into the negatives, and it keeps me comfortable on its own between 15-45 degrees F. That, and it's also not bulky at all, so it takes up minimal space as well.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I think you need to first of all decide what weather conditions you may encounter. I see a lot of people suggesting carhart, which I would never consider. Yes tough but not rain proof. I live in the rain and let me tell your nothing is worse than being cold and WET. cold is bad enough but if you keep moving you are ok. There is no helping wet. It steals all the warm no matter how warm your coat is. I would recommend looking into something that is water proof as well as warm. I like the one DerBiemeister suggested since it can be used in layers and would be both warm and waterproof. 
I also keep a waterproof parka in my pack. you can pick up on for about $20 that is compact enough to fit into a pocket of your pack or a glove box. come in handy when the weather is bad not only to keep out wet but keeps in some of your body heat also.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I think you need to first of all decide what weather conditions you may encounter. I see a lot of people suggesting carhart, which I would never consider. Yes tough but not rain proof. I live in the rain and let me tell your nothing is worse than being cold and WET. cold is bad enough but if you keep moving you are ok. There is no helping wet. It steals all the warm no matter how warm your coat is. I would recommend looking into something that is water proof as well as warm. I like the one DerBiemeister suggested since it can be used in layers and would be both warm and waterproof.
> I also keep a waterproof parka in my pack. you can pick up on for about $20 that is compact enough to fit into a pocket of your pack or a glove box. come in handy when the weather is bad not only to keep out wet but keeps in some of your body heat also.


Really good suggestion. We definitely see our fair share of rain here. Thanks!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Last year I was so unprepared that I didn't even own a winter coat or jacket. I had a hoodie or thin little sweater I'd wear and I'd run from my car into work or the house real quick. Obviously now that I'm older and wiser (haha!) I see how stupid that was and how lucky I've been.
> 
> I want to go buy myself a nice winter coat today since I have the day off work and was hoping for some suggestions. Preferably something that wouldn't make me stand out and yet would offer as much protection as possible against the elements if I have to trek home from work or somewhere. I may have to order it online since the nearest set of "shopping" areas are at least 40 mins away.
> 
> Thanks!


Get yourself some insulated overhauls. It best be real cold to need em.

C.E. Schmidt Men's Duck Quilt-Lined Insulated Coverall - Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> I think you need to first of all decide what weather conditions you may encounter. I see a lot of people suggesting carhart, which I would never consider. Yes tough but not rain proof. I live in the rain and let me tell your nothing is worse than being cold and WET. cold is bad enough but if you keep moving you are ok. There is no helping wet. It steals all the warm no matter how warm your coat is. I would recommend looking into something that is water proof as well as warm. I like the one DerBiemeister suggested since it can be used in layers and would be both warm and waterproof.
> I also keep a waterproof parka in my pack. you can pick up on for about $20 that is compact enough to fit into a pocket of your pack or a glove box. come in handy when the weather is bad not only to keep out wet but keeps in some of your body heat also.


On the subject of wet I did a two mile test hike in the rain in mid September. I had one of those packable rain coats on and a gore tex boonie hat. It was about 55 degrees and the most memorable thing was the way the jacket stuck to my skin in a very uncomfortable way. It wasn't so bad by my shirt but I was wearing a short sleeve shirt under the jacket and it was sticking to my arms badly. Needless to say I caught a cold.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I still like military surplus clothing. Can't find it cheap any more. I love my field jacket with the liner and if the temperature drops below 20F down here in AZ, I still have my winter camo parka ready to go in the closet. Only been in AZ a year now, but I carry 6 space blankets because I'm more worried about the sun than the cold. I guess it all depends where you call home.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Get a legal version of the levek 6 cold/wet ecws and the level 7 permaloft.OR canada goose if you like animal product imo.

Stuff is not optimal but its beeb tested and is milspec. Not if you can wear us gi stateside


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

I would ask, what is your budget? Layering is important. Avoid cotton as you lose insulation when wet. Avoid leather as it is likely to absorb water then freeze and crack. My motto is but once cry once. Triple Aught a Design has some female cut jackets that are high quality. A good base layer is important, wool retains insulation when wet and wicks.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well the absolute best thing I ever wore was the Marine Ecwws, gore-tex for both wet weather and heat, but you will pay for it.


----------

